# Pass Plus?



## Samuel Millingt (Feb 27, 2013)

Will be taking my driving test ASAP, what is pass plus? i heard it drives your insurance down a little bit.


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

It's a 6 module driving course.

Motorway
Duel carriageway
Town roads
Country Roads
Night driving
Bad weather

With the Pass Plus certificate, you can get up to 28% discount from some insurers. And it's Government backed.


----------



## Paul-r33 (May 1, 2011)

I would check insurance premiums with and without, as I done it and very little or no effect on my premiums.


----------



## DarrenA (Aug 15, 2012)

Both my sons did it and basically the cost equalled the insurance savings so cost neutral but very worthwhile in my opinion for an inexperienced driver ( at least as a parent!). So realy depends upon how much real driving experience you have.....


----------



## p.bro64 (Oct 4, 2012)

I've heard from an insurance broker that it doesn't make a difference to the premium anymore, but worthwhile for a new driver anyway.


----------



## SkyInsurance (Aug 21, 2007)

p.bro64 said:


> I've heard from an insurance broker that it doesn't make a difference to the premium anymore, but worthwhile for a new driver anyway.


I concur


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

Save your money, don't bother, I did it and it was a waste of time.


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

I think it should be compulsory. Especially before being allowed on a motorway, otherwise they will head straight for the middle lane. Just like every body else.


----------



## GRowsell (Feb 6, 2007)

I asked my insurer (NFU) last week, as my daughter is wanting to get in a car as soon as she's 17... I was told that it would effectively give her an instant one years no-claim discount, so that'd tend to agree that cost wise it's probably neutral, although a great idea for a concerned parent.

Totally agree with sin that it ought to be compulsory after main test though.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

If you're gonna do it do it for the experiences and just enjoy it, you'll not save any money on insurance.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Agreed with the others above I did it many years ago when I first passed,worth it for the experience alone, didn't make a difference with insurance IIRC, they didn't even ask for a copy of my certificate..


----------

